# Proper Pronunciation of "Selah?"



## ChristopherPaul

I have heard it pronounced "Say-lah" but the secular dictionary lists it as "See-Lah" and the Hebrew etymology (from the same Merriam Webster source) lists it as _See-Lay_.

So what is the most recognized pronunciation by the Church?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I vote for See-Lah


----------



## Poimen

Seh-lah.

Both the vowels are short.


----------



## DavidCPorter

See-lah in the UK.


----------



## VictorBravo

Poimen said:


> Seh-lah.
> 
> Both the vowels are short.



I agree. The vowel pointing in the Hebrew seems pretty clear.

Unless you are talking about the town in Washington State. Then it is pronounced "See-lah".


----------



## N. Eshelman

The word is pronounced See-lah; but when the Scriptures are read aloud you do not read the word. It means pause, rest, meditate. It is appropriate to pause when the word comes up and then to continue without saying the word. It is more of a written cue to the reader.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Selah — a word frequently found in the Book of Psalms, and also in Hab. 3:9, 13, about seventy-four times in all in Scripture. Its meaning is doubtful. Some interpret it as meaning “silence” or “pause;” others, “end,” “a louder strain,” “piano,” etc. The LXX. render the word by daplasma i.e., “a division.” 
Easton, M.G.: Easton's Bible Dictionary. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1996, c1897


----------



## JBaldwin

nleshelman said:


> Selah — a word frequently found in the Book of Psalms, and also in Hab. 3:9, 13, about seventy-four times in all in Scripture. Its meaning is doubtful. Some interpret it as meaning “silence” or “pause;” others, “end,” “a louder strain,” “piano,” etc. The LXX. render the word by daplasma i.e., “a division.”
> Easton, M.G.: Easton's Bible Dictionary. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1996, c1897



I have also heard some define it as a musical term.


----------



## VictorBravo

nleshelman said:


> The word is pronounced See-lah; but when the Scriptures are read aloud you do not read the word. It means pause, rest, meditate. It is appropriate to pause when the word comes up and then to continue without saying the word. It is more of a written cue to the reader.



Hmm. Given that the vowel pointing in Hebrew: a segol on the first consonant and a patah on the second, I wonder why you'd say the first syllable is "See". 

No big deal, but the "See" pronounciation seems to be an English variant.

Also, the word (spelled the same way) is used for a city in 2 Kings 14:7, so at least in one place it was probably pronounced.


----------



## Michael

From e-sword:

H5542
סלה
selâh
_seh'-law_
From H5541; _suspension_ (of music), that is, _pause_: - Selah.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Thank you for all the helpful responses.

My family just found out yesterday that the baby we are expecting in August is a girl. My wife really likes the name "Selah" for her middle name. I am not so sure - it is growing on me more and more, but I want to know how to pronounce it.


----------

